# Headphone buying suggestion Questionnaire Template...



## josin (Dec 19, 2013)

1.What is your budget?
Ans:
2.What is your need for buying headphone? ( like Dj/ gaming/for mobile phone…. etc)
Ans:
3.	What kind of Headphone do you require?
A)	Open headphone (with or without MIC support)
B)	Closed Headphone(with or without MIC support)
C)	In ear Monitor headphone (with or without MIC support)

Ans:
4.What is your source?  (like Laptop /cd player/mobile phone…etc(please specify the make))

Ans:
5.Do you have a DAC/ Headphone Amplifier/Dedicated Sound card? If yes mention the make and Max impedance support.

Ans:
6.What kind of music you listen to?  (Bass heavy/ classic/pop/ Indian pop….etc) and mention whether you are a Bass Head or not.

Ans:
7.Are you comfortable buying from USA?

Ans:
8.Do you own any headphones? If yes please mention the name.

Ans:
9.Do you have any headphones in mind? Please mention names and reason for choosing the same.

Ans:


(Answering these questions can avoid unnecessary suggestions which are inappropriate for your need. I request Mods to make this sticky)


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 20, 2013)

+1000 to this...
@Mods...
Make this sticky ASAP...


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 20, 2013)

> 7.Are you comfortable buying from* US of A *or other foreign countries?


That should be just USA.


----------



## josin (Dec 20, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> That should be just USA.



Agreed and done.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 20, 2013)

josin said:


> Agreed and done.



.I cant see any change. I'm referring to question 7.


----------



## josin (Dec 20, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> .I cant see any change. I'm referring to question 7.



I have changed it...dont know why its not appearing.


----------



## saubaral (Dec 28, 2013)

1.What is your budget?
 Ans: rs 1500
 2.What is your need for buying headphone? ( like Dj/ gaming/for mobile phone…. etc)
 Ans: a lil bit of everything
 3. What kind of Headphone do you require?
 A) Open headphone (with or without MIC support)
 B) Closed Headphone(with or without MIC support)
 C) In ear Monitor headphone (with or without MIC support)

 Ans: c without mic
 4.What is your source? (like Laptop /cd player/mobile phone…etc(please specify the make))

Ans:laptop and tablet
 5.Do you have a DAC/ Headphone Amplifier/Dedicated Sound card? If yes mention the make and Max impedance support.

Ans:dnt know
 6.What kind of music you listen to? (Bass heavy/ classic/pop/ Indian pop….etc) and mention whether you are a Bass Head or not.

Ans:not much, but i watch a lot of movies, games and onlinc classes
 7.Are you comfortable buying from USA?

Ans:no
 8.Do you own any headphones? If yes please mention the name.

Ans:sony mdrxd200
 9.Do you have any headphones in mind? Please mention names and reason for choosing the same.

Ans:


----------

